# Vehicle Scrap Yards



## waddo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi People,
I have a 1991 Pajero 2.5 TD SWB Auto and am looking for spare parts for this vehicle to bring it back up to being a good motor again. It is a "work in progress" type of project although it runs like a dream I now need to look toward body repairs and replacement switch's etc. A decent set of rear seats and body mats would be good as would lamp bulbs in the display!

Can anyone tell me if there are any vehicle scrap yards or vehicle dismantalers around the Nicosia area please?

Many thanks.

Mick


----------

